# One of my first pens



## fredito (Jul 9, 2014)

I got my lathe about 1.5-2 weeks ago and this is one of my first pens. It's myrtle wood my parents got in a recent trip of theirs to Oregon. It was a 4x4 block so I couldn't match the grain pattern. I did a funline kit since that is all I have! I would like to do some of the nicer kits but I figure I need to wait awhile since I am discovering this hobby is about as expensive as it is addicting. I don't plan in selling my pens but plan to use them as gifts. It's finished with friction finish as it was cheap...I know...quality costs money. I plan on giving this to my parents as a memento from there trip. Please let me know what I could do better an if anyone knows of other kits that are good for a beginner please let me know. I was a little shy about posting the pic after seeing some of the amazing work on here but figured it might make me better!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks good from here. Great start! Single tubes like the bolt actions and mesa style pens are a good way to show timber without needing longer blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## fredito (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments. That is good to know. Only having a small block of this stuff to work with I was pretty nervous. They need to go on vacation there again so I can get more. I'm trying to talk them into going east so I can get black maple and other neat stuff but for some reason planning vacations around buying wood doesn't work for them....makes no sense to me!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2014)

Great job on a first pen !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice job on your first pen! You should save one of your early pens and look at it again after 6 months or a year to see how you improve. The changes will amaze you. Maybe your parents should go to Hawaii so they can get you some Koa or Sugi...

It only gets more fun ( and expensive) from here!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the comments. Karl, that is a good idea to save one to compare later, I will be sure to do that.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Nicely done for your first.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2014)

If you want, I can donate a sfrb full of goodies for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jul 10, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> If you want, I can donate a sfrb full of goodies for you.



That would be very much appreciated as well as very kind of you. If you PM me your info I will pay for the shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 10, 2014)

All I can say it what has already been said - Nice work.
As for other kits - I think slimlines are similar to funlines but not sure about the bushings.
As Colin said single tube kits (Wall St., Bolt action, Gatsby's) are good to show good wood and there is no grain match.
Please don't be nervous about showing your stuff.
(That's easy for me to say but I am still nervous)
I'm sure you will have fun with Marc's box of goodies. The people on this forum are generous to a fault!!
Happy Turning!
PS where are you getting your kits? Maybe we can point you to other on-line sellers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jul 10, 2014)

John, thank you for the kind words. As far as I'm aware the funline are a less expensive version on the slimline. I have been getting my kits from psi. I see lots of other places are recommend, but any direction I can be pointed in is appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 10, 2014)

I am sure that there are many that I don't know, but I believe that Woodturningz sells a lot of the PSI stuff at slightly lower costs.
Also You Tube has a lot of tutorials for turning pens.
Also check out Penturners.org the home page for the International Assoc of Pen Turners - there are no requirements to join and there is a wealth of info there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok...I finally got around to the PO and shipped out a sfrb full of goodies.

Inside you will find the following wood.....

Bocote
Spalted Maple
Redwood Burl
Cherry
Hawaiian Koa
Honduras Mohogany
Maple Burl
Glow in the dark orange resin with pine cones
Ash

All are pretty dry....let me know when you get em.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## fredito (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome! Excited to get it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure how turnable the gitd resin is. So be careful. I had em mounted standing up for a pistol grip. So I'm kinda weary of it now looking at my scrap cut off. Maybe instead of making a pen, you could sand em into shape and make a stylus?


----------



## fredito (Jul 19, 2014)

Good to know, I won't chance it. I'm sure I will find a use, a stylus is a good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome pen. my first one I didn't sand the tube and glue didn't evenly distribute and bond so it blew up. Nothing like ruining a primo vasticolla burl pen!!!



ripjack13 said:


> Ok...I finally got around to the PO and shipped out a sfrb full of goodies.
> 
> Inside you will find the following wood.....
> 
> ...



I want the glow orange with pine one that sounds awesome got anymore?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I have 2 blocks left. Not orange though. I think they are green, and red. The red doesn't glow that bright. I got them from @Jdaschel and that was last year. Send him a convo.... Im sure he could make some more...

Lemme cut em up for my grips and you can have what is left over.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 19, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I think I have 2 blocks left. Not orange though. I think they are green, and red. The red doesn't glow that bright. I got them from @Jdaschel and that was last year. Send him a convo.... Im sure he could make some more...
> 
> Lemme cut em up for my grips and you can have what is left over.



Those cast pinecone blanks sure are sweet. I've got that green one you sent me in the flood of wood giveaway and I'm waiting for the right project to use it. I can't wait to use it and see it finished, but I also want to make sure I use something special like that for the right project!

Have you finished any grips with them yet? If so, do you have pictures? I bet they'd be pretty sweet looking...


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 19, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I think I have 2 blocks left. Not orange though. I think they are green, and red. The red doesn't glow that bright. I got them from @Jdaschel and that was last year. Send him a convo.... Im sure he could make some more...
> 
> Lemme cut em up for my grips and you can have what is left over.



Awesome thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2014)

Aha! I forgot I sent you that! I was looking all over for it...lol 

I have the blanks cut to size. Just need to shape em. I spose I should at least do one. Just so I can see how it looks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Awesome thank you so much!!!!!!



I'll start a new topic for this. So we don't sidetrack this one.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Jul 24, 2014)

Got this sweet package from @ripjack13 Completely awesome stuff. Thank you so much for your generosity. Looking forward to turning these!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

